
Now You Can Literally Get Fucked by the Price of Bitcoin - jameslk
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/gywqem/now-you-can-literally-get-fucked-by-the-price-of-bitcoin
======
lord_jim
Yawn. Wake me when you can actually mine cryptocurrency using this

(Although if anyone wants to build something similar, the lovense toys are
actually a pretty good choice. Just serial commands over Bluetooth as far as I
know, so it’s super easy to hook them up to an Api or sensor)

------
lemonforest
I'm not sure if this makes me sad or if it's just another nail in the coffin
for humanity.

Either way, it's an overwhelming WTF people. Think I'll go with sad because
many someones will have installed this and gone out into the past-the-front-
door world :(

and, digging deeper, I found this [https://cdn0.tnwcdn.com/wp-
content/blogs.dir/1/files/2017/12...](https://cdn0.tnwcdn.com/wp-
content/blogs.dir/1/files/2017/12/Screen-Shot-2017-12-20-at-16.20.08.png)

